# Another lightboard stolen



## derekleffew (Apr 23, 2010)

From THEATER CHAT: Nevada Conservatory Theater suffers loss from theft - Neon - ReviewJournal.com :

> *THEATER CHAT: Nevada Conservatory Theater suffers loss from theft*
> By ANTHONY DEL VALLE
> seen a suspicious light board anywhere?
> The Nevada Conservatory Theater was in the middle of a production run recently when "a very expensive" light board was stolen from its Black Box.
> ...


A few comments:
1) The Nevada Conservatory Theater is the professional theater training program of UNLV. I guess the author thought everyone knew that--I didn't.
2) I suppose the author felt the general public wouldn't care that the console in question was an MA Lighting grandMA full-size.
3) Why did it take so long to get the story in print? I first heard of this via Twitter about a month ago; but, having no verification, did not repeat it.
4) Similarly, I take exception to "They're also attempting to get the word out nationally." I have not seen mention of this on any of the industry websites. If I had something stolen, I know I wouldn't depend on Twitter for its recovery.


See also Two ETC Ions reported stolen.


----------



## Footer (Apr 23, 2010)

That is very strange. Everyone knows who owns GrandMA's. Of all the lighting consoles out there, this would be the hardest to get rid of cleanly. It will turn up. This is the first I have heard of it on any site.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 23, 2010)

they have (eerr had) a fullsize MA for a blackbox space?


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 23, 2010)

Pie4Weebl said:


> they have (eerr had) a fullsize MA for a blackbox space?



UNLV/NCT owns(ed) a grand-MA fullsize, 4 Mac 2k Profiles, 6-8 Mac 500's, 6-8 Mac 600's, 5ish Studio Spots and 5ish Studio colors.

Depending on the size and scope of the production, design, and schedule of the season the MA travels between the Judy Bailey (mainstage prosc) and the Black Box theatre.

This is a tremendous blow for the program. 

Knowing the security procedures that were in place during my tenure at UNLV I'm really surprised this happened.


----------



## L176 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like an inside job you don't just walk with a MA.


----------



## Grog12 (May 13, 2010)

I've heard from inside the department that the board has been located and they're working on getting it back.

More when I know it...


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 14, 2010)

Maybe it's time for owners to LoJack these expensive pieces of equipment, especially rental houses and venues with access control challenges.


----------



## Anvilx (May 15, 2010)

Every time I see this thread I think, again really! Then I realize, it's the same thread...


----------

